# Food Safety News Tue 11/12/2019



## daveomak.fs (Nov 12, 2019)

Food Safety News
Tue 11/12/2019 4:02 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Kansas Legislature will be asked to repeal ban on raw milk advertising*
By Dan Flynn on Nov 12, 2019 12:05 am Kansas Attorney General Derek Schmidt and Agriculture Secretary Mike Beam are going along with a consent judgment issued last week by Kansas District Judge Richard Anderson that allows off-the-farm advertising of raw milk in the state for the first time in 52 years. A Republican, Schmidt and the non-partisan Beam, who was appointed as Kansas...  Continue Reading



* Austrian company sent questionable meat to other EU countries*
By Joe Whitworth on Nov 12, 2019 12:04 am Beef and pork from Austria that is suspected to be unfit to eat has been distributed to 10 other countries. Austrian authorities searched a slaughterhouse in Styria in late October and suspect that meat unfit for human consumption has entered the food chain. The Austrian Agency for Health and Food Safety (AGES) has not responded...  Continue Reading


* Scientists seek to help produce industry combat foodborne pathogens*
By News Desk on Nov 12, 2019 12:03 am A university researcher is looking for a way to make existing scientific literature and data on food safety easily accessible to growers. Funded by the Center for Produce Safety, the project is headed by Daniel Karp, an assistant professor in the Department of Fish, Wildlife and Conservation Biology at the University of California-Davis. The research involves helping...  Continue Reading


* Singapore authorities act after 30 illnesses linked to caterer*
By News Desk on Nov 12, 2019 12:02 am Authorities in Singapore have suspended the license of a caterer because almost 30 people became sick after eating food prepared by the business. The Ministry of Health (MOH) and Singapore Food Agency (SFA) are investigating reports earlier this month of gastroenteritis affecting 29 people who developed symptoms after eating food prepared by Taj Catering, which...  Continue Reading


* New book tackles food myths*
By Jonan Pilet on Nov 12, 2019 12:01 am Mariano B. M. Ferraz has released a book, “Can you believe that? Myths and Truths about food: A critical review of myths found on social media, websites and fake-news around the internet.” The author addresses myths and legends about food and its production. The book focuses on information circulated by email and social networks that...  Continue Reading


* Almost 50 sick after eating homemade boxed lunches*
By News Desk on Nov 11, 2019 08:09 pm Local news reports say a Salmonella outbreak in Gainesville, FL, has been linked to boxed lunches made in a woman’s home. The Gainesville Sun reported today that public health officials in Alachua County said 47 people became ill after eating homemade lunches. Authorities are working to determine what specific food caused the illnesses. A volunteer...  Continue Reading


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Nov 12, 2019)

From the last article,  "Food contaminated with Salmonella bacteria does not usually look, smell, or taste spoiled. Anyone can become sick with a Salmonella infection. Infants, children, seniors, and people with weakened immune systems are at higher risk of serious illness because their immune systems are fragile, according to the CDC."

It's interesting that you can't detect it and that it can make anyone, of any age, sick.


----------



## dr k (Nov 12, 2019)

Spoilage bacteria, a virus or two, yeasts. fungus and molds that are aerobic like to eat the same foods we do and change liquids semi solid, stink and taste horrible like spoiled milk and foods exposed to air and can produce toxins but aren't foodbourne pathogens that that cause foodbourne illnesses that are invisible, oderless and tasteless at very high dangerous levels. Something like 115 Salmonella bacteria per gram of food and higher is needed to give symptoms of Salmonellosis but you need a sample to test vs seeing/smelling mold on cheese or taking a glug out of a milk jug and hurling in the sink.


----------

